# Spectranet ISP - Seeking clarity about their setup



## patkim (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi..
At present I am using Youbroadband internet connection in Pune. They offered shared modem such that the cable modem is in some common area in the building and only the LAN cable enters my house. I find it better as I don’t have to maintain and operate the modem inside my house.

I am likely to shift to another place in Pune where there is Spectranet ISP.  What I am looking for is avoiding any addition device like modem inside my house. Ideally I would like only the LAN cable coming from ISP to my home. Can anyone using Spectranet share some info if they have similar setup? Just LAN cable entering your house and do they offer PPPoE connection?

Thanks.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 29, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] can you help ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2016)

patkim said:


> Hi..
> At present I am using Youbroadband internet connection in Pune. They offered shared modem such that the cable modem is in some common area in the building and only the LAN cable enters my house. I find it better as I don’t have to maintain and operate the modem inside my house.
> 
> I am likely to shift to another place in Pune where there is Spectranet ISP.  What I am looking for is avoiding any addition device like modem inside my house. Ideally I would like only the LAN cable coming from ISP to my home. Can anyone using Spectranet share some info if they have similar setup? Just LAN cable entering your house and do they offer PPPoE connection?
> ...



hello patkim, 

yes, Spectranet has this kind of setup where the the end user has a ethernet drop cable originating from the Optical Network Terminal in the building. So, all you will need at your end, is a router [for your WiFi/multi device internet access needs].

And yes, its PPPoE based. 

Also, I am using Spectranet at my place. 



tanmaymohan said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] can you help ?


----------



## patkim (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh great. Thanks for the info.


----------

